# Poorhouse Here We Come!!



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

I mean Merry Christmas!! We closed the deal with Marci at Lakeshore RV yesterday. Kargaroo 28krs to be picked up mid-January. Everything nice everybody reported about Lakeshore has been true thus far. Marci has been easy to deal with, no games; great price and the financing was a breeze. Even with the 3k in options we just "had" to have , the cost was 1k less than any dealer around me. We will have a round trip of about 1800 miles. A good break in trip for the new GMC 2500HD D/A. If the PDI and delivery is as smooth as everything else has been, we will be 2 happy campers!! Let the mods begin!!
david and linda


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Congratulations! You will enjoy I know. We bought ours at Lakeshore also. They have several pads with water and electric that you can use for free, just ask. They are right next to their building and it gives you a good chance to check everything out overnight before you head home. If there are any questions or issues you can have them addressed before you leave.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Its scary how easy Lakeshore is to deal with. My wife even took care of my second Outback from them. She talked to them on Wendsday and it arrived on Sunday.

Waiting to pick it up will be hell.
Good Luck

John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoo Hoo...Another Roo!

Congratulations David and Linda









Merry Christmas and Happy Roo'ing,
Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Post some pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Congrats on the camper. You will love it. Make sure you save room for me in the poor house. I will be there soon. After looking at daycare, we deccided it would be better for Bella, if Amy quit here job and stayed home.







After i recovered from the shock of it all ( its a 12 step program ) I realized we will have more time to camp!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats dcollins on the Roo
Glad to hear everything has gone smooth for you
Enjoy your new TT

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

There's nothing wrong with the poorhouse! It has plenty of rooms and the company is great. Just look around at all the Outback owners and their TVs. One happy bunch.

Welcome aboard and enjoy your stay.

Mark


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Congrats and good luck with it. We love ours







Welcome Aboard!!!*


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

mswalt said:


> There's nothing wrong with the poorhouse! It has plenty of rooms and the company is great. Just look around at all the Outback owners and their TVs. One happy bunch.
> 
> Welcome aboard and enjoy your stay.
> 
> Mark


I've lived in the poorhouse for quite a while....welcome


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tidefan said:


> There's nothing wrong with the poorhouse! It has plenty of rooms and the company is great. Just look around at all the Outback owners and their TVs. One happy bunch.
> 
> Welcome aboard and enjoy your stay.
> 
> Mark


I've lived in the poorhouse for quite a while....welcome
[/quote]

At least the "poor house" allows you to pull it around the country...


----------



## TB9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

Congrats! We too are satisfied Lakeshore customers. Don't know how they do it...
Welcome!
Terry B


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Congrats on your new family member - really....our youngest took to calling her "Trailey" and even cries sometimes when he misses her







Usually after camping and he still wants to be gone (dont we all)









Also another Lakeshore buyer - We have nothing but FABULOUS things to say and will go back if there is ever a need (counting down days until we can get rid of the bunks and it will just be us 2)


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!









We Rooers are a standout bunch who have great wisdom and forethought.




























Too prove it, didn't you make a thoughtful and wise decision, of course!









Say hi to Marci from Tripp when you pick yours up.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats and welcome to Outbackers.com









Thor


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Congrat! You prepared yourself well and the poorhouse will be fun with a Diesel Truck and a 28' Roo.

Mike C


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Way to Go!

See you at the beach


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Congrats, Hope you enjoy your new TOY. There is alot of fun to be had in the poorhouse.

Scott


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Herkdoctor said:


> Congrats, Hope you enjoy your new TOY. There is alot of fun to be had in the poorhouse.
> 
> Scott


Less than a week before our big trip to Muskegon and Lakeshore RV to pick up our new 28krs. So far, no snow up there and temps look mild for next week. Starting to get excited now!!
david


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

It's looking like we might have missed the weather window for our trip to Lakeshore. Talked with Marci yesterday (Monday) and she said they had no snow cover and had not even used winter coats yet. Today, NWS says chance of snow showers Thurs and Fri, snow and chance of freezing rain Sat. Great!! DW refuses to look at the weather forecast!! 1900 mile round trip. There are no campgrounds open up there this time of the year, so we may have to stay in a motel on the way back. Anyone know any cg's open off of I-80 around Cleveland? So, unless the weather gets REALLY bad, we are heading to Lakeshore Thursday night. 
david :


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Can't help you with campgrounds, but will wish you the best in travel wishes.

Keep an eye on the forecast and STAY SAFE!

Mark


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> There are no campgrounds open up there this time of the year, so we may have to stay in a motel on the way back. Anyone know any cg's open off of I-80 around Cleveland? So, unless the weather gets REALLY bad, we are heading to Lakeshore Thursday night.
> david :


What do you mean by "up there". I know of a few open in the Southeast Michigan area. I would imagine there's a sprinkling of them open all year whereever you look.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats .....

My little 21rs has put me in the poor house ... O and the F350 did not help matters either ... I will slid my stuff over for you, plenty of room in the poor house.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> There are no campgrounds open up there this time of the year, so we may have to stay in a motel on the way back. Anyone know any cg's open off of I-80 around Cleveland? So, unless the weather gets REALLY bad, we are heading to Lakeshore Thursday night.
> david :


What do you mean by "up there". I know of a few open in the Southeast Michigan area. I would imagine there's a sprinkling of them open all year whereever you look.
[/quote]
Boater Dan,
Well, we're coming from NC, so "up there" covers a lot of ground for us. We don't plan on being in SE MI for very long. Hopefully, it will just be an overnight thing at Lakeshore and then we're gone Sat morn, heading back down south. We'll probably be needing something in Eastern OH by Sat night. If we are lucky in our travels, western PA. DW finally looked at the weather forecast and didn't freak out, so it must be gettting better. Still no snow "up there", heh!!








david


----------



## TB9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

Congrats and welcome to the "Club". Say hey to Marci. Its amazing how much you can save with Lakeshore. We couldn't go the 1800 round trip so we had it delivered. Be safe and enjoy!
Terry b


----------



## riverrat12000 (Mar 24, 2006)

TrippHammer said:


> Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

riverrat12000 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
WHOO HOO....WE GOT OUR 'ROO!!! We are still on the road, just outside Pittsburgh, halfway home. The PDI was good. A tech, Michael, was assigned to us and basically addressed all the issues as they came up. They de-winterized unit and we spent the night on one of their pads. In the 40's then down to mid 20's when we woke up. The furnace got a work out. Woke up in Outback heaven. They have a lot of units there. Tripp and TerryB, Marci says HI!! SAys Tripp is a Hoot!!. Anyway, the unit is very nice and we are looking forward to using it. WE are in a hotel tonight. Lucked out on the weather. They are getting ready to get a lot of snow in Muskegon. Can't say enough good things about Lakeshore. We are taking pics and will post when we get home. BUY FROM LAKESHORE!!!
david :B


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

beachbum said:


> WHOO HOO....WE GOT OUR 'ROO!!!


And just in time too! Nasty weather is predicted to be moving into Michigan tomorrow into Monday.







If you left Muskegon this morning you should be able to stay ahead of the weather on your way home though.









Congrats on getting your new baby.





















Have a safe trip home.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> WHOO HOO....WE GOT OUR 'ROO!!!


And just in time too! Nasty weather is predicted to be moving into Michigan tomorrow into Monday.







If you left Muskegon this morning you should be able to stay ahead of the weather on your way home though.









Congrats on getting your new baby.





















Have a safe trip home.








[/quote]
Beat the weather and arrived home safe and sound, (where it is 73 degrees) at about 3:30pm. An uneventful trip, thankfully. I don't know where to post all the stuff I have to say!! The truck, the camper , the trip, the dealer, where do I start?? Anyway, I did post some pics in the gallery. Gota go... lost of mods to plan and schedule!!
david


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

beachbum said:


> Beat the weather and arrived home safe and sound, (where it is 73 degrees) at about 3:30pm. An uneventful trip, thankfully. I don't know where to post all the stuff I have to say!! The truck, the camper , the trip, the dealer, where do I start?? Anyway, I did post some pics in the gallery. Gota go... lost of mods to plan and schedule!!
> david


Welcome home. Glad you had a nice trip.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Yeah-I am still trying to convince the wife to buy a fiver and live at the campground we are members of----a whooping $20 dues with power and water pool and a pond---and sell the house! My dream---that would be living cheap!

That $20 is a month--


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

[/quote]
WHOO HOO....WE GOT OUR 'ROO!!! We are still on the road, just outside Pittsburgh, halfway home. The PDI was good. A tech, Michael, was assigned to us and basically addressed all the issues as they came up. They de-winterized unit and we spent the night on one of their pads. In the 40's then down to mid 20's when we woke up. The furnace got a work out. Woke up in Outback heaven. They have a lot of units there. Tripp and TerryB, Marci says HI!! SAys Tripp is a Hoot!!. Anyway, the unit is very nice and we are looking forward to using it. WE are in a hotel tonight. Lucked out on the weather. They are getting ready to get a lot of snow in Muskegon. Can't say enough good things about Lakeshore. We are taking pics and will post when we get home. BUY FROM LAKESHORE!!!
david :B
[/quote]
Sounds like a great first night...I hope you RE-Winterized the 'ROO







..If not, you'll be back on this site sooner than you think


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

pjb2cool said:


> Sounds like a great first night...I hope you RE-Winterized the 'ROO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they'll be fine. "Beat the weather and arrived home safe and sound, (where it is 73 degrees)"


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

beachbum,

Glad you dad a good trip! What a way to break in your new Outback!









Congrats.

Mark


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

beachbum said:


> WHOO HOO....WE GOT OUR 'ROO!!!


And just in time too! Nasty weather is predicted to be moving into Michigan tomorrow into Monday.







If you left Muskegon this morning you should be able to stay ahead of the weather on your way home though.









Congrats on getting your new baby.





















Have a safe trip home.








[/quote]
Beat the weather and arrived home safe and sound, (where it is 73 degrees) at about 3:30pm. An uneventful trip, thankfully. I don't know where to post all the stuff I have to say!! The truck, the camper , the trip, the dealer, where do I start?? Anyway, I did post some pics in the gallery. Gota go... lost of mods to plan and schedule!!
david








[/quote]

Congrats, I am glad you guys are home safe and sound (or on the way home)

Now the fun begins!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> Sounds like a great first night...I hope you RE-Winterized the 'ROO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they'll be fine. "Beat the weather and arrived home safe and sound, (where it is 73 degrees)"








[/quote]








Good deal...Have fun thinking up mods, and more mods...Post as often as possible


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> Sounds like a great first night...I hope you RE-Winterized the 'ROO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they'll be fine. "Beat the weather and arrived home safe and sound, (where it is 73 degrees)"








[/quote]
Eastern NC 75 today, but guess what's coming...winter. Down in thr 30's tomorrow night







is that winter??
david


----------



## Toolmaan (Jan 11, 2007)

I think they'll be fine. "Beat the weather and arrived home safe and sound, (where it is 73 degrees)"








[/quote]
Eastern NC 75 today, but guess what's coming...winter. Down in thr 30's tomorrow night







is that winter??
david








[/quote]

30 degrees at night, thats spring. Tonight the low is 1 degrees. And BTW, Congrats on the new outback.


----------

